# Blazed rats



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Since I'm moving my girls to a very big cage, I decided to get them some cagemates. I was thinking a hairless or a blue rat in the beggining, but they are pretty expensive. So one of my next choices is a blazed rat, like this:










However, from what I know they are prone to megacolon. How much is the risk? And can this thing appear anytime or just when they are young? I know in general what is megacolon, I just wanted to know approximately how many -blazed-rats percent can have this.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

That's probably a husky/roan rat in the photo, which are not susceptible to megacolon. They're more common in Europe, but they're starting to be bred more in NA. If they are high white blazed rats, you can almost guarantee that at least one of the rat's litter mates had passed away from megacolon. Generally if they live long enough to sell, they're okay. Though they might get late onset or have problems throughout their lives.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes unfortunately I would be wary of any blazed or high white rats unless they came from a good breeder. As breeding these rats is not something to be taken lightly. If there are any rats in the litter with odd eyes, or odd eyed parents I would be especially worried. 

Saying that, it is a beautiful marking. Heres my blazed boy TR Monroe hes quite similar to the guy in your pic except hes banded so doesn't have as much white on his sides.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

so what's the difference between husky, blazed. high white rats?? so that i won't be getting a rat with the risk of megacolon. As Jaguar said, husky/roans like the one in the pic i posted are not susceptible.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

I have been wondering about this too. One of the more rats I am getting is a blaze-wedge, but he is fairly older. He is a year and a half old, is he still in risk of megacolon, such as a late-onset? Thanks.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

N


Knoahe said:


> I have been wondering about this too. One of the more rats I am getting is a blaze-wedge, but he is fairly older. He is a year and a half old, is he still in risk of megacolon, such as a late-onset? Thanks.


No, I beleive late onset is still early in the life of the rat. Like the first 2-3 months.
I may be wrong, but I think your rat will be fine.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Early onset appears soon after weaning, late onset can show up from 4-10 months of age. I would say your older blazed gentleman doesn't have to worry any longer.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The only way to ensure you will get a rat without mega colon is to get a 'safe' color or go through a reputable, experienced breeder who has extensive info on such marked rats. Or get an older rat, of a year old or more.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Kiko said:


> N
> 
> 
> Knoahe said:
> ...


Okay, thanks!  and thanks also Lilspaz, I was worried that he might develop it even though he is older. It's a relief to hear not, I am sure it would be especially hard on him at his age, but seeing as it's not likely is great.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> Yes unfortunately I would be wary of any blazed or high white rats unless they came from a good breeder. As breeding these rats is not something to be taken lightly. If there are any rats in the litter with odd eyes, or odd eyed parents I would be especially worried.
> 
> Saying that, it is a beautiful marking. Heres my blazed boy TR Monroe hes quite similar to the guy in your pic except hes banded so doesn't have as much white on his sides.


I bring back this topic because probably I am getting a new rat tomorrow...I am still wanting the same as in the pic I posted. so, if i understood correctly, i should buy one that is mostly grey, without too much white? i suppose the more white they have, the more risk they have to megacolon? again, correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

You can find rats that have a recessive blaze, or rats that are dalmatian and they have blazes. Here's a good article on High white markings: http://www.spoiledratten.com/highwhitecont.html 

Really, even if you do get a high white rat, they might not even have mega colon as not all high whites have it. With any rat that you get that you do not know the lineage of, you're taking a gamble at health issues; high white or not.

"i suppose the more white they have, the more risk they have to megacolon? again, correct me if i am wrong."

No. A rat could be all black with just a blaze and still be considered high white. And a rat could be pure white with a few spots and could be dalmatian. Sometimes it's hard to tell if a rat is high white or if it's another marking modifier at work.

If you want a rat with a blaze, then get one, but remember that the risk is still there.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes unfortunately you can not tell just by their markings. You need to know their genetics, its the H-locus thats safe from MC. If the place you are ordering them from cannot provide you with details on their pedigree or genes, I would not buy from them. Anyone breeding blazes SHOULD be taking every precaution against mega colon, so if they cannot provide you with the information then I wouldn't purchase a blazed rat from them. 

There are recessive blazes, and these are generally safe from mega colon. If you can see the whole litter at a time, I would be cautious if they are all blazed, and defiantly would not buy them if you see any with odd colored eyes.


----------

